# Just Rooted Now..



## slimpirudude (Aug 7, 2011)

Just successfully rooted! And made backup in cwm with Rom manager..so now jump into roms, kernals and such yay! One more question first....

Since HTC doesn't have an sbf I can go from any Rom to any other all need is wipe fully first correct? And also, if something goes wrong how would I get it fixed, into recovery or what? I just unsure because on old phone just sbf it back to stock so wondering what's the eqivelant or fail safe here? Thanks so much!


----------



## android_michael (Jun 7, 2011)

Yes you need to wipe everything especially going from cm7 to sense. 
Htc's version of sbf is called an RUU which has to be renamed and flashed through the bootloader but it will get you running again. Just make sure you have a rooted version and not a stock ota. Radios are also flashed through the bootloader. Everything else is cwm. 
Welcome aboard


----------



## slimpirudude (Aug 7, 2011)

Thank you for the warm welcome and the info, very helpful







I will look into getting a rooted ruu of the latest update to keep on my sd card. That is the info I needed exactly! I guess I will now back up my apps with titanium and texts then flash a Rom and possibly a kernal! Any words of advice before I jump into that?


----------



## pennie57 (Jul 18, 2011)

Don't flash from rom manager but from recovery. Have fun


----------



## slimpirudude (Aug 7, 2011)

When you do a backup in clockwork does it backup your kernal? So when restore my stock nandroid it restores stock kernal? What about radio?


----------



## lxtheturk (Jul 9, 2011)

slimpirudude said:


> When you do a backup in clockwork does it backup your kernal? So when restore my stock nandroid it restores stock kernal? What about radio?


Yes, nandroid backs up (and restores) the "kernel" as well.

Radio is similar to a firmware. Not tied to the android OS (think of bios, for radio devices). You would flash the bios thru recovery, but need to flash radio thru bootloader.

Good luck!


----------



## slimpirudude (Aug 7, 2011)

Thank you for that info, it is appreciated and has taught me quite abit! Awesome info I have gained so far, and all makes sense to me.









I've made backup, and am curious if something goes wrong and can't boot into system, how would I go about getting into recovery? Also, can I flash kernals on stock rooted or do you have to be on a Rom first? Sorry for all the questions but you guys are really helping me out!


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

slimpirudude said:


> Thank you for the warm welcome and the info, very helpful
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A kernal will automatically come with your rom of choice. You can however get different ones if you so choose and they will also reccomend the best radio optimized for that rom but you have to flash it seperatly.


----------



## slimpirudude (Aug 7, 2011)

So can I flash a gb kernel like imoseyons even tho I'm on stock rooted?

How would I get into recovery to restore a backup if somethig went wrong and couldn't boot into system..


----------



## kidhudi (Nov 7, 2011)

volume down and power at the same time. then select recovery. it is my understanding you should only use sense kernels with sense roms and visa versa.
also don't use a froyo radio with a GB rom either.


----------



## slimpirudude (Aug 7, 2011)

Okay, that is very useful. Thanks! Nice to have a sure way into recovery! But alright, Gotcha. Sense kernals only with sense roms and visa versa aosp. Cool. But is it best to use a app for kernals or just dl it from here and flash in recovery. And I.want better batt life so can I.flash a sense kernal now on gb stock rooted?


----------



## android_michael (Jun 7, 2011)

Also rootzwiki has a panic room for problems if you happen to have any. But this is a fairly safe phone to rom on. Once you get to know the phone it isn't too bad. Good luck let us know of any problems!


----------



## kidhudi (Nov 7, 2011)

personally, I flash Everything from recovery. i am still not sold on the whole "wipe 3 times" thing yet. i was just running bamf 3.5 a beta kernel and getting 12+ hours of standby+ some calls and texts and stil had 72% battery life at 8:30 pm after taking my phone off the charge at 8 am. so 12+ hours. just keep the mobile and wifi radios off when you don't use them and gps. the battery lasts forever.


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

So the volume down thing to boot into recovery is only part of the story. You'll want to know the rest or you'll most likely waste some time when you first break your OS.









So doing that actually boots you into HBoot. This is where you flash RUUs and radios. In order to flash them, they have to be named something specific (*PG05IMG.zip*) and then HBoot kinda automagically finds them, prompts you, and then flashes them. You've probably already done this at least once by now. However, the key thing to know here is that if you have a file named this in the root of your SD card, you will NOT be able to use HBoot to get into recovery - you can only use it for flashing that file. You'll have to go and delete/rename that file and then HBoot will give you the option to boot into recovery. So keep that in mind.

I personally keep a few *PG05IMG.zip* files in the root of my SD Card but never named specifically that but usually something like *(TWRP)PG05IMG.zip* and *(0.01.76.0703_2LTE)PG05IMG.zip* and such. Any time I want to flash one of them, I'll actually COPY the file into a file with the proper name and flash it and later delete it. This way I always have my "library" of RUUs and radios (and recoveries) handy.


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

Another piece of info you might want is that you can usually do a "full wipe" (wipe data/cache/dalvik) and you're good when you go from one ROM to another. However, doing it this way leaves traces of other ROMs behind. These traces usually don't matter, but they can. If you want to do a thorough wipe (I always do this when I go from AOSP to Sense or vice versa), then do a "full wipe" (data/cache/dalvik), then go mount /system and format /system, and THEN install your new ROM.

---

Oh, hey, another thing. Some AOSP-based ROMs do NOT come with GAPPs installed - you'll have to install them yourself. However, some do.

---

and another... If you go AOSP, there are 2 known GPS/network location issues:
GPS never locks on, nor do you even get the GPS icon up in your status bar. If this happens, you need to do the "Sense Trick". Essentially make a nandroid backup, install Sense, get a good/solid GPS lock, then go back and restore your nandroid backup. Kinda strange but doing this will then make GPS work for the rest of your AOSP install.
Network location sometimes works and sometimes doesn't. More specifically, if you turn off your wifi radio, it won't work (you might find yourself in Panama or some random place nowhere close). However, with your wifi turned on (connected or not), it will work properly. The fix here is to go install the networklocation.apk from Sense. Most AOSP ROMs do NOT include this because it's HTC-specific code that fixes this problem. Search around - you'll find more details on this.
---

FYI, if you ever find your touchscreen sensitivity being totally crappy, it's probably because your phone is charging. Take it off the charger and it'll be back to good.

---

If you have any other questions, do please ask!! And WELCOME to the rooted TBolt community!!


----------



## android_michael (Jun 7, 2011)

Epic advice Jax! Well done sir!


----------



## Android_Addict (Sep 24, 2011)

Jaxidian said:


> So the volume down thing to boot into recovery is only part of the story. You'll want to know the rest or you'll most likely waste some time when you first break your OS.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I found this out the hard way while I was on vacation a few months back lol. I had a PG05IMG.zip file on my SD card and couldn't get past HBOOT and I couldn't get to CWM any other way. I don't remember if I ended up using my old inactive Captivate or my netbook to fix it but since then I've always made sure that anything I flash through HBOOT is promptly renamed after flash and startup. I also have some on my card like twrpPG05IMG.zip, rwsplashPG05IMG.zip, etc. I never thought to copy, but that's a great idea







I've returned to stock a couple times now with the full gingerbread RUU (.5) and loving the patched bootloader. Fully stock and unrooted back to CM7 only takes about 15-20 minutes with no PC needed by flashing TWRP then nandroid/wipe/flash. Come to think of it, that's exactly how I rooted my HTC Hero (cdma) after about a week of Alltel/HTC bloat and major lag. I flashed CWM and CM6 then never looked back


----------



## slimpirudude (Aug 7, 2011)

Can you elaborate on how I can go from full stock to rooted that quick with no pc and visa versa? Very interesting.


----------

